# Scott Metrix 40



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone here have any thoughts or experience with a Scott Metrix 40? My wife test rode one and liked it over a Trek 7.2 fx.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't know how much experience you're expecting people to have...the Metrix just came into existence a couple of months ago. I don't even have any in my store yet.

If it's like every other Scott to Brand A comparison though, it will be lighter and the frame will be much better than the competition. The parts are usually equal or maybe down a notch to compensate for the better frame. I've sold a lot of SUBs and Sportsters (similar bikes), and the people who buy them love them.


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

I appreciate your response! I didn't know these were that new. No wonder I couldn't find any reviews or write-up on them. The parts are like you said a notch lower than the Trek 7.2 fx. Is getting a better frame better than the slight step up in certain components?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

myjplp said:


> I appreciate your response! I didn't know these were that new. No wonder I couldn't find any reviews or write-up on them. The parts are like you said a notch lower than the Trek 7.2 fx. Is getting a better frame better than the slight step up in certain components?


IMO, yes. The next model up is awesome. However, if she doesn't like the black/violet colours then nothing is gonna change her mind. The components on the 40 are certainly good enough for a recreational rider, and will last a long time. If she's planning on riding 40, 50, or more miles at a time on her Metrix, she might want to consider the next model up or maybe upgrading the 40. At my shop, I offer upgrades on new bikes and I buy back the original parts. I'm sure many shops do the same. The frame is the same for the two models.

To find reviews of the Metrix, look for reviews of the SUB Solution. That's it's predecessor.


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for your advice! The LBS doesn't have the metrix 20 in the store. The 40 i think should be good enough for the type to entry level riding she will be doing. When she gets more serious, I'll probably get her a road bike.

I'll go read up about the SUB solution.

Thanks again!


----------

